# Overnight at Marine Parade - Dover



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it still OK to overnight on Marine Parade, Dover - before catching ferry next morning?

Thanks

Spindrifter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nobody's said anything's changed, so assume yes :wink:


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

We stayed there on our way out in November.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Here we go again. :!: 

I can never understand why anyone would bother with staying in Dover overnight :?: 

Catch the next ferry available ..OK so on the odd occasion you might have to pay an extra £10.. but you'll be able to kip in the 'sans billets' car park in the Calais ferry terminal overnight, wake up refreshed, and head out in the morning and miss some of the traffic.

We do this all the time - and so do lots of fellow motorhomers, there's loads of space, a bit noisy, but Hey your on holiday - we only use the ferry times as a guide, but we are never late.

Get the next ferry, start your holiday that little bit quicker 

Says he green with envy :evil: 

Texas


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Here we go again.
> 
> I can never understand why anyone would bother with staying in Dover overnight


Neither can I, but its a free country and each to their own, hence a perfectly valid question about overnighting there.



> Catch the next ferry available ..OK so on the odd occasion you might have to pay an extra £10


Not neccesarily so, we turned up early a while back and were asked for £65 for the privelige 



> but you'll be able to kip in the 'sans billets' car park in the Calais ferry terminal overnight, wake up refreshed


Not from my experiences, I've stayed at the Calais terminal car park several times and imo its very noisy, all the disembarking trucks trundle past the car park.

pete


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> > Here we go again.
> >
> > I can never understand why anyone would bother with staying in Dover overnight
> 
> ...


My posts are from my own experiences and are not meant to be derisive of fellow motorhomers, and hope they were not taken as so.

I have never paid or been asked to pay more than £10, mostly I have paid nowt.

I did say the terminal could be a bit noisy :roll:

Texas


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Went to Marine Parade last October but decided it was a bit to noisy and public so we went to the terminal an got the next ferry for £10 extra (Seafrance). When we arrived at Calais we went to the Aire and parked up for the night. If possible try and get a spot back against the wall and as close as you can get the the bunker, its quietest and most sheltered there

Happy travelling


----------

